# Dopingkontrolle bei Marathons?



## E36/8 (21. August 2008)

Hi, 
nachdem momentan jeder über die Glaubwürdigkeit der Olympia-Rekorde rätselt und teilweise ganze Länder "verurteilt" werden würde ich doch gerne mal wissen wie es mit Dopingkontrollen bei den Marathons im Deutschsprachigen Raum aussieht?

Ich bin lediglich Hobbyfahrer und wenn ich 2 oder 3 Mal im Jahr fahre freu ich mich über eine Platzierung in der vorderen Hälfte, schon klar das sich da niemand für mich Interessiert ...ich wüsste aber gerne ob begabtere/eifrigere von euch jemals getestet wurden oder zumindest davon gehört haben?

Um die Diskussion etwas anzuregen:
Hab schon über 2 Ecken gehört das Veranstalter keine Kontrollen machen weil sie sich gerne mit bekannten Gesichtern in der Teilnehmerliste schmücken. Bei Angekündigten Kontrollen haben sie aber Angst das diese abspringen.



Zuletzt meine Meinung zum Thema Doping:
Ich finde das sie es einfach erlauben sollten, jeder weis bescheid was er nimmt und kenn die Nebenwirkung. Er kann dann entscheiden ob er 2 Jahre Top ist und mit 30 ex geht oder doch aus einem anderen Grund mit dem Sport angefangen hat. Aus dem Ganzen liesse sich dann auch noch eine Art Konstukteuerswertung zusammenspinnen. Ein Arzt - Zwei Kaninchen zum Austoben und der Rennstall bei dem Regelmäßig beide gut ins Ziel kommen siegt Kassiert extra.
Momentan gewinnt (wieder meiner Meinung nach) derjenige mit dem besten Arzt und die die sich nicht das aktuellste Zeug leisten können fallen auf bzw. liegen nicht so gut im Rennen. Derjenige der wirklich sauber ist hat quasi keine Chance konstant Spitzenleistung zu bringen und wird vom System beschissen ...und falls es wirklich sauber zugegangen ist bekommt er es trotzdem von Leuten wie mir unterstellt, die nach den letzten TDFs jeglichen Glauben an einen sauberen Sport verloren haben.


----------



## Rool (22. August 2008)

Hallo! 

Korrekt...

Je höher die Klasse, umso besser muss der Arzt sein um mithalten zu können. Je niedriger die Klasse umso weniger darfst Du Dir "s-c-h-e-i-s-s-e-n" was die Einnahme der Medikamente bestrifft.
Und das alles NERVT ganz gewaltig, da man sich den Arsch aufreisst & sich quält um sich dann von diesen "Sportsfreunden" um die besseren Plätze bringen zu lassen - Wie der 100m-Unger schon über sich sagte, "langsam habe ich keine Lust mehr".
Ich bin auch für Dopingkontrollen im Hobby-Sport - Vorgehen analog der Tour - Stichproben bei den Wettkämpfen + die ersten x Plätze. Bei Vergehen sollte die "Kollegen" in eine Black-List aufgenommen werden, aus der Sie nie wieder rauskommen!
Knackpunkt: Die Finanzierung...
Ich habe mal von einem Jedermann-RR-Rennen gehört, bei dem, nachdem das Gerücht gestreut wurde, das Doping-Kontrollen vorgenommen werden, nur noch die Hälfte der Angemeldeten antrat - Armer Veranstalter/Armer Sport!

Gruß,

Rool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (22. August 2008)

Vor mir nur gedopte, hinter mir nur Flaschen.

Damit kann man sich dann noch hoch erhobenen Hauptes seinen vorletzten Platz schönreden.


----------



## habibabua (22. August 2008)

ich wäre ganz klar für die einführung von dopingkontrollen auch im hobbyradsport. wenn es sich nur irgendwie finanzieren liesse. ich finds generell echt zum kotzen, beschissen zu werden. vor allem frag ich mich, wie man so bescheuert sein kann, sich bei den marathons oder den insgesamt gering dotierten (sport-)veranstaltungen irgendeinen medikamentcocktail einzuwerfen. wie klein muss ein ego sein um auf diese art und weise bestätigung zu finden?

man könnte die eigene leistung auch besser einordnen, wenn man wüsste, dass das fahrerfeld (relativ) sauber ist. ich bin zwar bei weitem kein siegfahrer und ich definiere meinen erfolg auch nicht über die platzierung, sondern über die gefahrene zeit. aber es ist einfach ein komisches gefühl, bei einem rennen zu starten und ganz genau zu wissen, dass ein paar "supersportler" mit irgendwelchen mittelchen nachgeholfen haben! vielleicht ist es sogar der mann vor mir der um platz 151 fightet??? respekt.

generell bin ich aber auch der meinung, dass man sich von solchen typen den spass nicht verderben lassen sollte. das biken ist ein toller sport und es ist eine riesengaudi sich mit anderen verrückten die berge hochzuquälen und die natur und bergwelt zu genießen. irgendwie gilt doch für die meisten biker das olympische motto, oder nicht?

adieu, muss weg, mein arzt steht vor der tür und bringt die spritze 

noch was: ich bin für ein rigoroses durchgreifen. beim ersten dopingvergehen lebenslange sperre für alle rennen bei ALLEN sportarten, egal ob profi, amateur oder hobby/freizeit.


----------



## midodae (22. August 2008)

Kürzlich bin ich gestürzt und hab mir den Daumen geprellt. Also ab in die Apotheke und auf Empfehlung des Apothekers eine Tube Finalgon mitgenommen 
und den Daumen damit eingerieben. 

Auf der homepage des Herstellers steht nun über die Salbe folgendes zu lesen:


> Wann hilft mir Finalgon?
> 
> Muskel-, Gelenk- und Nervenschmerzen rheumatischer Art:: Rückenschmerzen, Nackensteife, Schulter-Arm-Schmerzen, Gelenkschmerzen, Gliederschmerzen, Hexenschuß.
> 
> ...



So wie sich dass manche hier vorstellen muss ich jetzt also erstmal auf der homepage von WADA oder NADA oder sonstwo nachschauen, ob ich die Salbe vor einem Marathon benutzen darf. Womöglich werde ich sonst lebenslang gesperrt. 

Ich halte den Vorschlag Hobbyfahrer zu kontrollieren und zu sperren für einen schlechten Witz! Sollen die Kontrolleure lieber erstmal bei allen Lizenzfahrern strenger durchgreifen.

Und dass sich auch im Hobbybereich die Leute selber betrügen ist ja klar. Da lösen z.B. manche Senioren extra eine Lizenz um auf den Ergebnislisten weiter vorne zu erscheinen (z.B. mit 3:40 h in der Hobbyklasse auf Platz 289, und mit der gleichen Zeit bei den Lizenzfahrern auf Platz 35, weil es dort halt weniger sind). 
Das sind vermutlich die gleichen Schwachköpfe die sich wissentlich irgendwelche Mittel reinpfeifen.

Die Leute die sowas machen tun mir einfach nur leid.


----------



## gtbiker (22. August 2008)

hab schon lang nicht mehr so nen sche*ß wie in diesem thread gelesen.


----------



## seffi (22. August 2008)

Und was ist mit den Leute, die gesundheithalber "gedopt" sind ? 
z.B. Asthmatiker ?
Klar, es ist schon komisch, wieviele von den Leistungssportlern unter Asthma leiden. Aber es gibt auch noch solche, die echte Probleme damit habe.
Und wenn ich mir jetzt vorm Start mein Spray reinpfeif' - soll ich dann irgendwelche Maßnahmen fürchten ?
Und wie will man's dann trennen -der eine darf, der andere nicht ? Und das mit dem Attest hängt ja auch wieder vom Arzt ab.
Es gibt also ne riesige Grauzone, die aufzuhellen ziemlichen Aufwand bedeuten würde.

Ich denk, für Hobbyveranstaltungen machen Kontrollen wenig Sinn. 
Die vor mir sind einfach besser - damit muss ich leben. 

Und die Fahrer in der Spitze, wo sich Doping überhaupt erst lohnen würde, sind eh so weit weg. Das kümmert mich nicht. Auch wenn sich natürlich keiner gern betrügen lässt. 

Zumal's bei Hobbyveranstaltung ja eh nix zu holen gibt. Zumindest nicht so viel, dass man davon leben kann.

Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass es da überhaupt gedopte Leute gibt. Zumindest da, wo ich mitfahre.


----------



## duffner (22. August 2008)

Es wird überall gedopt, ob es nun im Hobbybereich ist oder im Spitzensport da machen wir uns doch nichts vor oder!?
Und wer das nicht glaubt der soll seine Nase mal in die zahlreichen Fittnessbuden stecken. Kaum haben'se ne Mitgleidschaft sind'se auch schon vollgepumpt mit Stoff...
...und da gibt es auch nix zu holen (finanziell).
Wieso soll das beim Radsport und allem anderen anders sein!?


----------



## habibabua (22. August 2008)

@ midodae und seffi: von eurem standpunkt hab ich das gar nicht gesehen. ihr habt ja schon recht. ist schon schwierig und ob das bei den hobbyveranstaltungen sinn macht ist die frage. betrüger gibts überall. dann sollte wenigstens im spitzensport hart durchgegriffen werden.


----------



## ko5tik (22. August 2008)

midodae schrieb:


> Kürzlich bin ich gestürzt und hab mir den Daumen geprellt. Also ab in die Apotheke und auf Empfehlung des Apothekers eine Tube Finalgon mitgenommen
> und den Daumen damit eingerieben.
> 
> ....
> ...



Wenn du ein Pferd wärst dan ja


----------



## OneWheeler (23. August 2008)

seffi schrieb:


> ........es ist schon komisch, wieviele von den Leistungssportlern unter Asthma leiden. .



Sellt doch mal die Frage anders herum, die Ärzte empfehlen vielen Asthmatiker gerade Ausdauersport, damit bei einem Anfall der Körper besser damit klar kommt.

p.s.: ich bin betroffener und benötige weniger >Dop wenn ich gut trainiert bin. Häufig ist es sogar so das ich wärend der Belastungsphasen ganz auf Medikamente verzichten kann, nur dabei habe ich sim im Sommer immer.

Gruß
onewheeler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reignman (1. September 2008)

seffi schrieb:


> Und was ist mit den Leute, die gesundheithalber "gedopt" sind ?
> z.B. Asthmatiker ?
> Klar, es ist schon komisch, wieviele von den Leistungssportlern unter Asthma leiden. Aber es gibt auch noch solche, die echte Probleme damit habe.
> 
> Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass es da überhaupt gedopte Leute gibt. Zumindest da, wo ich mitfahre.



wenn man richtig unter Asthma leidet, ist Hochleistungsport nicht möglich. Durch Ausdauersport kann man das Lungenvolumen vergrössern und das Asthma lindern. jedoch bestimmt nicht auf Hochleistungssportniveau.


bzgl. ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dort gedopt wiird wo ich mitfahre..::
ungefähr 1 % der EPO_Produktion ist für Krebspatienen bestimmt.
die anderen 99 % können alleine gar nicht vom Hochleitungssport alleine genutzt werden. Den Rest kann sich jeder denken.
und es ist ein Irrglaube, nur zu Denken, es geht ums Geld.
alleine für den Ruhm, stärker als der Nachbar/Kollege zu sein usw
ist für manche genügend Argumentation auf solche Mittel zurückzugreifen...
traurig, ist aber so


----------



## karsten71 (1. September 2008)

Reignman schrieb:


> bzgl. ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dort gedopt wiird wo ich mitfahre..::
> ungefähr 1 % der EPO_Produktion ist für Krebspatienen bestimmt.
> die anderen 99 % können alleine gar nicht vom Hochleitungssport alleine genutzt werden. Den Rest kann sich jeder denken.
> und es ist ein Irrglaube, nur zu Denken, es geht ums Geld.
> ...



Von solchen Leuten, die das Zeug reinwerfen um statt 83. dann 76. zu werden und dafür Geld und Gesundheit opfern fühle ich mich aber weniger betrogen - die können mir doch nur Leid tun...

Wegen diesen Kollegen aufwändig zu kontrollieren, wäre wirklich nur unnötig Geld ausgegeben. Da sollte man die Kontrollen doch auf den Spitzensport beschränken wo wirklich Betrüger sitzen, die ehrlichen Konkurrenten damit auch schaden.


----------



## dubbel (1. September 2008)

Reignman schrieb:


> ungefähr 1 % der EPO_Produktion ist für Krebspatienen bestimmt...


kann das daran liegen, dass EPO für 80% der dialysepatienten genutzt wird?



Reignman schrieb:


> die anderen 99 % können alleine gar nicht vom Hochleitungssport alleine genutzt werden. Den Rest kann sich jeder denken.


----------



## Reignman (1. September 2008)

war ja klar.
nein, der Grossteil der EPO_Produktion wird genau für solche Dinge nicht verwendet

und da sind wir beim Thema Asthma wieder? Im Profi-Radsport ist der Teil der Asthmatiker über 80 %.
im normalen Bevölkerungsschnitt unter 10 %.
soviel dazu

Doping findet nicht nur im Leistungssport statt, dort sicherlich stärker ausgeprägt. Die ganze Olympiade war ein Witz, wenn man die angesagten Dopingkontrolleure schon einmal nicht reinlässt. Das war doch alles gewollte, wie heisst es so schön, the show must go on.
nene, ist viel zu einfach.
ist doch ein gesellschaftliches Problem. Das fängt doch damit schon an, dass sich sämtliche Studenten vor prüfungen irgendwelche Medikamete reinpfeifen, um die Konzentration zu erhöhen oder den Druck auszuhalten.


----------



## dubbel (1. September 2008)

mit deiner generellen aussage hab ich kein problem, aber deine prozentzahlen sind zu hoch. 
wo hast du die angaben her?


----------



## downgrade (1. September 2008)

http://www.spiegel.de/sport/sonst/0,1518,492365,00.html

Zitat daraus:
"Dass Epo-Produkte mittlerweile über diverse Kanäle zu bekommen sind, liegt laut Alessandro Donati an einer gezielten Überproduktion von Epo-Präparaten, die eigentlich für Nierenkranke bestimmt ist. Der renommierte italienische Sportwissenschaftler will heraus gefunden haben, dass die jährlich produzierte Menge an Epo den tatsächlichen therapeutischen Bedarf um das *Fünf- bis Sechsfache *übersteigt, wie er im Frühjahr 2007 der Welt-Anti-Doping-Agentur (Wada) berichtete. In amerikanischen Online-Apotheken gehört das Epo-Präparat Epogen zu den zehn am häufigsten verkauften Medikamenten."

Dazu kommt wohl noch der ganze Mist, der illegal produziert wird.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reignman (1. September 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> mit deiner generellen aussage hab ich kein problem, aber deine prozentzahlen sind zu hoch.
> wo hast du die angaben her?



ich hatte immer um die 90 % im Hinterkopf. Neulich ein Kumpel meinte was mit 99 %.
muss mir mal angewöhnen, wenn ich diesbezüglich was lese, einen link als Bookmark zu hinterlegen. Ist mir schon öfters passiert, dass ich die Quelle nicht mehr wusste bzw. die genauen Angaben.
ist aber letztendlich auch egal, ob es nun 80 % oder 90 % oder 99 % sind.
Fakt ist, dass es viel zu hoch ist.

unter anderem ist mir das ganze Thema echt vergangen, seit ich die Doku "blut und Spiele" im Fernsehen gesehen habe. Die haben dort mal wirklich den Hochleistungssport etwas durchleuchtet.
die wenigstens wissen bsp. dass bei Juventus Turin in der 90-er Jahren, als sie glaube ich 2 -3 Champions-League gewonnen haben, systematisch gedopt wurde.
jedoch ist nie etwas passiert, weil dies in Italien zur damaligen Zeit noch nicht strafbar war und längst verjährt war.
die ganze Leichathletik, systematische Dopingpläne. Da vergehts einem wirklich, darum ist für mich persönlich der ganze Hochleistungssport nur eine Show-Veranstaltung.....
jeder der Interesse hat, mal im Internet schauen, ob er die Doku findet.
echt der Hammer...


----------



## Amitab (1. September 2008)

Ich fahre zwar noch nicht lang aber möchte auch was los werden.

Ich bin entweder für sehr strenge Kontrollen sodass man so gut wie garnicht um die Kontrollen rum kommt oder genau das Gegenteil, also das Doping legal wird.
Zudem sollte auch beachtet werden das viele nur beim Training dopen und früh genug die Mittel absetzen um bei den Kontrollen als natürlich durchzukommen.
Jeder Mensch ist anders, daher hat auch jeder, andere Vorraussetzungen (mal vom Training abgesehen) und ist eher für den Sport geeignet.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Reignman (1. September 2008)

legalisieren ist immer so ne Sache.
kannst mich als altmodisch bezeichnen, aber ich sehe halt im Sport noch eine Vorbildfunktion 
oder wie willst es bsp. deinem Kind erklären, wenn dann ein Sportler tot umfällt. Halte Legalisierung für das falsche Mittel, aber gebe zu, es gibt auch keine richtige Lösung.
normalerweise müsstest jede Dopingprobe für 10 Jahre eingefrieren, also A und B Probe und jedem Sportler drohen, wenn man in 10 Jahren dem Sportler Doping nachweisen kann, muss er einer hohen Strafe rechnen.
Weil die Verfahren meist dem dopingpraktiken um Jahre nachhinken.
Aber verhindern, dass dann ein Betrüger, trotzdem bei Olympia Gold holt und auf dem Siegerpotest steht, das kannst nicht verhindern. Den Ruhm holt er sich, 10 Jahre später kräht kein Hahn mehr danach,wenn man nachträglich zum Olympiasieger genannt wird.
da sehe ich das Problem...

man mag über Ulle denken was man will. Aber einen Satz hat er gesagt, das beschreibt die Problematik am besten. Ich habe keinen Kameraden betrogen...
das sagt alles.
warum hört man von keinem Sportler, hey Ulle du Sau hast mich betrogen. Sonst hätte ich die tour gewonnen, du Betrüger.
Warum wohl?


----------



## Alexander74 (1. September 2008)

Amitab schrieb:


> Ich fahre zwar noch nicht lang aber möchte auch was los werden.
> 
> Ich bin entweder für sehr strenge Kontrollen sodass man so gut wie garnicht um die Kontrollen rum kommt oder genau das Gegenteil, also das Doping legal wird.
> ...
> ...



Hallo Jan, 

da wäre der Weg mit den vielen Kontrollen meiner Meinung nach der einzige, der möglich ist. 
Doping ist sehr oft schädlich, wegen der späten oder sehr späten Nachwirkungen der mißbräuchlich eingesetzten Medikamente. 
Deshalb kann man das nicht legalisieren. 

Mir ist natürlich auch klar, dass viele Kontrollen teuer sind und ich glaub jetzt eher nicht, dass man das jetzt mal so spontan finanzieren kann.


Gruß von Alexander


----------



## Alexander74 (1. September 2008)

Reignman schrieb:


> ...
> 
> man mag über Ulle denken was man will. Aber einen Satz hat er gesagt, das beschreibt die Problematik am besten. Ich habe keinen Kameraden betrogen...
> das sagt alles.
> ...



Da stimm ich absolut zu. Das ist schon krass.

Gruß von Alexander


----------



## seffi (1. September 2008)

Reignman schrieb:


> wenn man richtig unter Asthma leidet, ist Hochleistungsport nicht möglich. Durch Ausdauersport kann man das Lungenvolumen vergrössern und das Asthma lindern. jedoch bestimmt nicht auf Hochleistungssportniveau.



Würd ich mal für mich, aus meiner Erfahrung, so akzeptieren...

Oder ich bin doch nur trainingsfaul 

Aber ich glaub auch, dass es für einen Asthmatiker deutlich schwieriger ist, ein bestimmtes "Hochleistungslevel" zu erreichen. Je nach Grad der Krankheit würd ich sogar sagen, dass es fast unmöglich ist.

Aber es gibt ja auch Leute, die nur ein Bein haben und trotzdem Transalp fahren.


----------



## downgrade (1. September 2008)

Daß Ulle niemand wiedersprochen hat, ist klar, alle, die vorne mitgefahren sind, waren auch gedopt, ob Pantani, Armstrong  oder sonstwer ... Die Antwort ist nun aber nicht, Doping freizugeben - Doping ist stets gesundheitsgefährdend. Dabei tot vom Rad zu fallen, ist das geringste Risiko:

http://www.neues-deutschland.de/artikel/134594.das-hoechste-gebot-ist-nicht-zu-schaden.html

Dopingmittel werden in so großer Menge produziert, daß es naiv wäre anzunehmen, sie würde nur im Profibereich benutzt - im Amateur- oder auch Hobbybereich mit den fast nicht stattfindenden Kontrollen sind sie doch noch verlockender.

Testosteron gibt´s an jeder Ecke, auch nach EPO muß man nicht lange suchen - Rezept reicht schon ;-(

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Amitab (2. September 2008)

Da ich noch nicht so lange dabei bin, würde mich mal intressieren was zur Unterstützung zum Training legal wäre. Gibts Sachen die den Muskelaufbau und die Leistung verbessern ohne das es auf die illegale Schiene fällt ?


----------



## dubbel (2. September 2008)

Amitab schrieb:


> Da ich noch nicht so lange dabei bin, würde mich mal intressieren was zur Unterstützung zum Training legal wäre. Gibts Sachen die den Muskelaufbau und die Leistung verbessern ohne das es auf die illegale Schiene fällt ?


ja: am besten wirkt rht.

Mein Vorschlag war eine Natural-Kur mit folgenden Bestandteilen:
1. RHT
2. Wasser trinken 
3. zwischen 300 und 2000 kcal täglich über Nährstoffbedarf (je nach Typ, Stoffwechsel)
4. keine sonstigen stoffe zur substitution

RHT ist wohl das wirksamste Mittel zum Muskelaufbau. 

Aber beginnen wir mal mit dem Nebenwirkungen. Das mache ich deshalb, weil RHT ziemlich heftig wirkt und wenn erst die (positiven) Effekte geschrieben werden, beachtet kaum mehr einer die teilweise heftigen Nebenwirkungen. 

1. Welche Nebenwirkungen hat RHT?
- Krämpfe
- Zittern
- Muskelzucken
- Schlaflosigkeit
- Unruhe
- Leistungsabfall, Müdigkeit
- Antriebslosigkeit
- Appetitlosigkeit
- Kraftlosigkeit der Muskulatur
- verminderte Reflexe
- Übelkeit, Erbrechen
- starker Muskelkater (dazu komme ich noch bei der Wirkungsweise)
- Reizbarkeit
Je nach Typ sind die Reaktionen auf RHT verschieden. Ich konnte schon Zittern, Muskelzucken, Schlaflosigkeit, Unruhe und Reizbarkeit beobachten; zudem Übelkeit nach dem Training.
Mindestens die ersten 3 TE mit RHT verursachen einen starken Muskelkater. 

2. Wie wirkt RHT?
Mit RHT ermüdet der Muskel beim Training wirkungsvoller. Dadurch wird ein stärkerer Reiz gesetzt, was sich letztendlich in stärkerem Kraft- und Massewachstum des Muskels widerspiegelt.
Der höhere Reiz sorgt auch für den Muskelkater.
Die Reizsetzung erfolgt erst in den letzten Sekunden eines Satzes, mit RHT wird die Rekrutierung der Reservefasern verstärkt - der Wachstumsreiz wir erhöht. 

3. Der Reiz wird also verstärkt. Muss ich dann nicht auch noch regenerationsfördernde Maßnahmen ergreifen?
Hmm, die sollte man ja generell ergreifen.
Aber zusätzlich Sonne, ausreichend Schlaf und viel Wasser reichen meist aus. Bei Schlaflosigkeit sollte man es mit einer zusätzlichen Einnahme von GABA probieren, vielleicht schlägt es ja an. Ansonsten ein, zwei Flaschen Bier oder (noch besser) Sex mit ein, zwei Frauen. 

4. Welches Trainingssystem soll ich nutzen, mit welchem wirkt RHT am Besten?
Mir doch wurscht, was ihr macht!
1, 2 oder 15 Sätze: Wenn ihr trainiert bis die Hantel sich nicht mehr bewegt und es nur noch rückwärts geht, ist alles im grünen Bereich. 

5. Wo kriege ich RHT her?
Hmm, also aus der Apotheke nicht. Im I-Net-Handel ist es auch nicht zu finden.
Vorsicht! Eine Zulassung auf dem deutschen Markt ist immer noch nicht beantragt. Allgemein bekommt man RHT aber überall dort, wo es schwere Gewichte gibt.


----------



## Amitab (2. September 2008)

Erstmal Danke für die schnelle und sehr detailierte Antwort.
Was heißt RHT ?



dubbel schrieb:


> Vorsicht! Eine Zulassung auf dem deutschen Markt ist immer noch nicht beantragt. Allgemein bekommt man RHT aber überall dort, wo es schwere Gewichte gibt.


Demnach wäre es wohl nicht /noch nicht legal oder seh ich das falsch ?
Die Nebenwirkungen sind mir aber etwas gravierend.

Ich hatte wohl eher an bestimmten Mineralien gedacht wie zb. Magnesium


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (2. September 2008)

@dubbel

du hast bei den nebenwirkungen vergessen, daß RHT 
- starken schweißgeruch auslösen kann
- u.u. mit kopfröte einher geht
- bei überdosierung kontraproduktiv wirkt.

trotzdem: RHT is best - f... the rest.


----------



## dubbel (2. September 2008)

@ tom: sorry, du hast recht. 
aber ist das nicht zu vernachlässigen angesichts der positiven effekte?


----------



## hubabuba (2. September 2008)

RHT - eine dramatische Entwicklung. Schliesslich haben 9 von 10 Olympia-Goldmedaillengewinner in Peking nur Dank RHT gewonnen. Die restlichen waren mit was anderem gedopt.

PS.: RHT wird bereits seit Längerem auch im Ausdauerbereich eingesetzt. Die Nebenwirkungen sind dann leicht anders.


----------



## dubbel (2. September 2008)

Amitab schrieb:


> Was heißt RHT ?


----------



## Peter88 (2. September 2008)

Peinlich! geh trainieren.

Und das von einen Hobbyfahrer..


----------



## Amitab (2. September 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


>



Richtig Hartes Training.
Ich denk ich lass es besser mit solchen Mitteln. Die gesteigerte Leistung bringt man in gewisser Zeit sicherlich auch ohne Hilfmitteln.


----------



## Tom:-) (2. September 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> @ tom: sorry, du hast recht.
> aber ist das nicht zu vernachlässigen angesichts der positiven effekte?


 
ja und nein.

einen sehr positiven aspekt hast du bereits in deinen ausführungen zur anwendung zusätzlicher, regenerationsfördernde Maßnahmen erörtert. die koitalquote kann sich unter günstigen voraussetzungen signifikant mit der aufgebauten kondition verbessern. RHT kann, muss aber hier nicht noch gesondert appliziert werden (es gibt naturtalente).

der erhöhte schweißausstoß ist natürlich vernachlässigbar, wenn der athlet auf ausreichende körperhygiene achtet.


----------



## dubbel (2. September 2008)

Amitab schrieb:


> Richtig Hartes Training.
> Ich denk ich lass es besser mit solchen Mitteln. Die gesteigerte Leistung bringt man in gewisser Zeit sicherlich auch ohne Hilfmitteln.



von welchen mitteln redest du jetzt?


----------



## Delgado (2. September 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> ja: am besten wirkt rht.
> 
> .....
> 
> Sex mit ein, zwei Frauen ... oder so ....




@dubbel, ich hab's mal auf's Wesentliche gekürzt.
Geht das in Ordnung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Amitab (2. September 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> von welchen mitteln redest du jetzt?



Ach verdammt, habs zu spät geschnallt


----------



## dubbel (2. September 2008)

lieber spät als nie.


----------



## ko5tik (2. September 2008)

Die Dopinglisten kannst du problemlos bei UCI ansehen.


----------



## DerandereJan (3. September 2008)

RHT.......... ich schmeiss mich weg........... also da bin ich nOOb euch ja mal VOLL auf den Leim gegangen!! Und ich dachte schon hier sind Schmutzfinger unterwegs!


----------

